# What Do You Drive?



## petesbrew (27/2/07)

Half an hour till knock off time, so I may as well start a new thread.

What was you first car?

What do you drive now?

What was your coolest car, before you sold it, wrote it off into a tree, got it stolen?


----------



## Keifer (27/2/07)

First car was a 79 ford cortina, went well for an oldie  it now sits in the driveway un-registered and in need of some TLC. I ride my bike now, hell of a lot more fun to get places! only a 250cc but does 0-100 in just over 5 secs


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/07)

Learnt to drive on Mum's '73 Canary Yellow Mazda Capella. Not the RX2, but the stock 1600 Auto. Still the speedo went up to 140mph.(no doubt ready for the rotary engine). Funnily enough, in winter the cold stuffed something up inside that speedo, and for no apparent reason it would wind its way up to 140! I used to joke that mum cracked 160kph just reversing down the drive!

First & coolest car was a '77 Triumph 2500S. It was a rusty heap, it crabwalked and the tail shifted when it changed to 3rd, but it was a cool car to drive. It was like driving a loungeroom, with the wood dash, the staggered transmission, and the massive seats. B) What a classic!

My car now is a '94 Hyundai Excel Sprint GS. Boring, but it's handled being thrashed by me for the past 13 years. Goes well on 4wd tracks too!


----------



## Kai (27/2/07)

Only had two cars so far. First was an '86 Subaru Leone automatic that went like a puddle of poop. Second and current is an '05 Mazda3 SP23 that goes a little bit better.


----------



## Whistlingjack (28/2/07)

First car was a 1967 Vauxhall Viva. It died trying to cart 8 people up a hill in Scarborough.

My current car is also the coolest...a 2001 Jackaroo 3.0td. I can't drive it right now because its stored in a shed at home...  

At the moment, I'm looking around for a little car to get us out of Berlin on the weekends.


----------



## glenos (28/2/07)

Whistlingjack said:


> My current car is also the coolest...a 2001 Jackaroo 3.0td.



SNAP

first car was a Datsun 200B hand me down from my sister.

At one stage I got to drive a Citroen for a couple of weeks, it had the suspension that went lower as speed increased, made cornering at high speed fun, felt like it was going to flip. Also the gearbox was diagonal, very strange car.

I also had a '67 Morris 1100 that I loved and would have another any day, but I would replace the suspension, cos "floating on fluid" makes the wife seasick.


----------



## Zizzle (28/2/07)

First car was a gemini. Light weight & rear wheel drive: great for learning on dirt roads.

My current time/money sink hole is this:







...after a great deal of hard yakka and it looking like this (and worse):


----------



## lonte (28/2/07)

First, 1972 Ford Escort, Latest 2005 Toyota Camry (<sigh> the "practical" option for the middle-aged family man). Coolest? Toss up between my Datsun Patrol (pre-Nissan!) or my Paj.


----------



## jayse (28/2/07)

In true bogan fashion my first car was a Holden HQ.

Favourite car was a 68 kombi, (didn't have any nickname) it was much loved.

A couple cars in the drive now but none worth mentioning, I do drive everyone around me crazy. :lol:


----------



## johnno (28/2/07)

jayse said:


> In true bogan fashion my first car was a Holden HQ.




Same here. But I had the upmarket version. A Statesman.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## bindi (28/2/07)

First was a 1954 Morris Minor, now a 99 Ford Fairmont, But this is my Motor of choice 99 1450cc Dyna Glide HD.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (28/2/07)

First car was a datsun 1500 ute. 

Now i drive a VR.

Favourite car was an LJ torana, which i still have in the driveway.
Had a 202/208 rebuilt with ACL race series kit. 
Yella terra head, roller rockers, crow cam, holley,
electronic ignition, supra 5 speed, all new and shiny accessories.
Chucked it straight in the stock LJ with drum brakes all round.
Scared the hell outa me.



> In true bogan fashion my first car was a Holden HQ.



Last decent looking car holden ever made. They squared up the front in the HJ and it just went downhill after that.


----------



## Simon W (28/2/07)

1st car was a '69 4-door Datsun 1000(still have it)
2nd was a '68 2-door Datsun 1000 Coup (still have it)
3rd was a, you guessed it, '68 2-door Datsun 1000 Coup(still have it)

Two of three are parts-cars for the day I finally rebuild the white Coup.
A Japanese guy(there's a HUGE fanbase in Japan) has photo's of my cars on his website here. Follow the link that says "Mr SIMON??? Open the DOOR!"
The "Mandarin" is not mine, but a scan from Hot 4's magazine from years back.

The race car photo's mentioned in my embarassing email are back on the main page. Amazing, but these things were raced at Bathurst!

Currently driving an old bunky auto '85 AE82 Corolla hatch. It gets me around.

Dream car, Series 6 RX7 with 20B(Hardly practical but bloody nice.) or an RX2 or RX3 coup, or a R32 GTR Skyline, or...... that Bugatti 16cyl featured on Top Gear.... I think I just wet myself.

Would be nice to win lotto... LINK


----------



## fixa (28/2/07)

1st a datsun 240K 4 door, 5 speed manual. replaced the engine with a L28.. boy did she go..
Currently drive a '04 Mazda 6.. looking to get a Mazda 6 MPS shortly, if the wife will allow....


----------



## jupiter (28/2/07)

first car was a white 83 mazda 323.
now drive a red 87 mazda rx7 convertible.


----------



## Linz (28/2/07)

Simon W said:


> Would be nice to win lotto... LINK



My first was a '63 EJ holden
my last was a '66 Pontiac 4 door pillarless(327ci V8 and 2 speed auto),
Most fun was my Dihatsu HI-jet minivan with a 356cc 2 stroke engine, lugging my double bass and amps as well as a mates 5 skin drum kit

33 mill in Powerball this week!! 

for this


----------



## microbe (28/2/07)

First was an early 80's Mazda 323

then a '86 Ford Laser

Now the company's Ford Falcon S/W

oh ... and somewhere in the middle was the Bedford Campervan - there was a couple of great summers in that one!


----------



## Duff (1/3/07)

Linz said:


> 33 mill in Powerball this week!!
> 
> for this



Yeah that's the video the the BBC pulled from YouTube last week for copyright. It was on again last Monday night with the race across Europe. Awesome car :super: 

A bit better than my first, an 85 Mazda 626 sedan.

Current is a VXII Supercharged Calais.

Cheers.


----------



## Adamt (1/3/07)

Bought a 92 Ford Laser (its a gun.) a few years back as my first car, haven't written it off yet, so I'm still driving it!

I'm toying with the idea of getting a bike, but throwing riding gear on and off every time i use it seems too annoying  Scooters are just too pansy.


----------



## Yeasty (1/3/07)

First car was a holden (yeah right...Isuzu) gemini which had some engine work done to it, but it still went...like a 4 cylinder

Then got my first bike Yamaha rz250rr, 2 stroke smoker






which i still own  

Then had a 79 HZ ute with a black 202 and trimatic.

Currently driving around in a R32 Nissan Skyline....(and the mrs laser when the skyline is being worked on)


----------



## Simon W (1/3/07)

Duff said:


> Yeah that's the video the the BBC pulled from YouTube last week for copyright. It was on again last Monday night with the race across Europe. Awesome car super.gif



I hate repeats, but getting to watch this car two weeks in a row, I was VERY happy!


----------



## Kramer (1/3/07)

Yeasty said:


> First car was a holden (yeah right...Isuzu) gemini which had some engine work done to it, but it still went...like a 4 cylinder
> 
> Then got my first bike Yamaha rz250rr, 2 stroke smoker
> 
> ...



Yeasty a mate of mine has the RZ 400 or 450 (can't remember) awesome bike, don;t see many of them these days though.

I myself had a Toyota Corona 84 Model as my first car, then a few 60 series landcruisers some of those were pretty cool cars :super: I now have myself a 100 series Landcruiser wich has been modified slightly


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/3/07)

My first car was and still is my Morris Minor 1000 Ute.....Had the old girl for 18yrs....been rebuilt twice, with the original motor... :beerbang: 

Also have a 300hp HJ in bits that I really want to put back together


And the other one is My beloved Ducati... :super:


----------



## capretta (1/3/07)

seems bike love is a theme.. (moderator pls change name of thread to "what do you ride"  )

heh heh first "car" a Datsun Sunny, 1978, poo brown, that i got off a mate (unregistered) for a bottle of absinthe. 3 gear auto, what a weapon.....not.
i have owned bikes much longer than cars tho and my latest and best 2 wheeled "girlfriend" is my true love.. :wub: 
2005 gsxr-750


----------



## capretta (1/3/07)

Yeasty said:


> Then got my first bike Yamaha rz250rr, 2 stroke smoker
> which i still own



Nice work on keeping the rz for so long!  i owned a suzuki RGV 250 for a couple of years and still the sound of 2 strokes gives me a thrill! love that powerband!! In the end i lacked the patience to keep fiddling with it (rings, etc) and it was a temperamental thing to ride occasionally. Oh yes, and it crashed into a gutter. :lol:


----------



## Doogiechap (1/3/07)

capretta said:


> Nice work on keeping the rz for so long! i owned a suzuki RGV 250 for a couple of years and still the sound of 2 strokes gives me a thrill! love that powerband!! In the end i lacked the patience to keep fiddling with it (rings, etc) and it was a temperamental thing to ride occasionally. Oh yes, and it crashed into a gutter. :lol:



I must admit I had a couple of flashbacks looking at the RZ  . I used to commute 120k's per day on mine until the back wheel locked up at 140 KPH..... Pulled in the clutch and stayed upright.. Engine looked spectacular inside  
My first was a 69 poo brown Corolla Sedan. My first bike was a 74 Kawasaki 250 Triple that I bought for $20 and a Squash Racquet.

I now drive a dirty Corolla Seca Hatch. Definately sedate but love not having to spend money on it so more can go into brewing  .


----------



## Yeasty (1/3/07)

Kramer - that'd be the rz500  Damn too scary to think about 2 more cylinders to work on / diagnose when something goes wrong...not to metnion the powerband 

Capretta - I love the bike, so i never really saw any reason to sell it  Ive pulled the motor apart to have the crank balanced, with new bearings and oil seals. I freshened up the top end too at the same time. Funny enough the pistons and bore were in excellent nick still after 65,000ks...not bad for a 2 stroke  only needed rings and a hone....

RGV's are a tad too small for me (6'3") i tend to cramp in the hip...

Doogiechap - lol @ the squash racquet...


----------



## Gerard_M (1/3/07)

First car - HZ Kingswood

Fav car- 74 Toyota Celica coupe Red. Awesome, regret selling it, if I could find it I would buy it back. 

Current car - Commodore Ute.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## spog (1/3/07)

my first car was a 75 hj holden sedan with the monaro paint out,deep dish magnum mags,twin system exhaust.2nd was an fc holden panel van complete with a dickie seat in the back.had 13 yes 13 piss heads in it one night heading for the pub and because of the over loading i could steer properly,result was lost conroll(none in the first place) :blink: and met a stobie pole at roughly 40 kmh.car was fine but bloody hell have you ever tryed to drive a car with 13 blokes crammed onto the dashboard  
current trolley is a tojo lolux(2x2) on gas,bloody thing is cheap to run (65 cents a litre for gas here) but wouln.nt drag a sailor of my sister :huh: ..laugh you bastards...cheers...spog....


----------



## Simon W (2/3/07)

Duc said:


> My first car was and still is my Morris Minor 1000 Ute.....Had the old girl for 18yrs....been rebuilt twice, with the original motor... beerbang.gif



There's a fine example of one of these not far from me. Has a nice polished (or oiled? never had a close look) wooden tray with wooden hungry boards, canary yellow paint( thats Australian Gold my friend and don't you F'n forget it!), polished mags, very nice indeed. Has looked the same for well over a decade so the owner must love it.


----------



## berapnopod (2/3/07)

First car was a VW bus, fondly named Wiggy.





Now I have a Ford Falcon. Nice boring family car, but doesn't break down so often.

Berp.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/07)

I hate Morry Utes that have been turned into tray backs sorry, but I cant F&^$G stand them :angry: :angry: 

Bit like Hyundies with body kits.... h34r:


----------



## Boozy the clown (2/3/07)

My official first car was the VH commodore (faded canary yellow - with the annoying 'sunvisor', my mates hated the sun visor so much that I swore to never take it off)

Funny, i learnt to drive in a little square corolla, 1300 i think. I started driving the commdore the same way as the toyo - I actually crawled underneath the car to look for the hole in the tank - no car could actually use that much fuel, how wrong was I?

Turned 19 or so and bought a Mid wheel base petrol cruiser 4L. Thirsty. Kept that car for twelve years, it went well through that punishment. Sold it when kids were planned. Nearly bloody cried to see some young dude drive my car away. :unsure: 

In the meantime my mrs used my cruiser, i had to use her old barina - lets not talk about that.

Prado, nice I guess, doesn't roar and make pedestrians jump off the road like the cruiser.

Aprillia 650. Italian. Didn't like to get wet. Liked to take rests on the side on the freeway when it wanted.

BMW 1150RTP. Noice. German. very bloody nice. I have just used up the last of my nine lives on two wheels (poo in pants story, motorcyclists have those...)

Now I want to buy another car. Always fancied toyota MR2's and now I can afford the insurance too!
But the big black Bronco beckons........

Oh yeah forgot to mention the LC Torana I picked up along the way, 35000 original miles. (Its only the four cylinder though)


----------



## mika (2/3/07)

First car was a HQ holden Ute, 186 with Yella Terra Heads, mild cam, electric dizzy, extractors, 350 Holley...then somebody stole it ! Never went that well though, looked like a bucket of crap and still had the 3 on the tree box.
Things then went downhill. Crappy VH Commodiore, good fuel economy but no power. Then a VL wagon and now a VS Wagon, but almost time to upgrade again.

Somewhere in between the VH and the VL was a Fully worked Dastun 180B race car running on Avgas with about 140 at the wheels, Option 1 close ratio box..went like a cut snake. Just couldn't afford to keep playing with it  

Maybe one day I'll own another Datsun...


----------



## Jazman (3/3/07)

Ford not a crappy holden


----------



## Duff (3/3/07)

Jazman said:


> Ford not a crappy holden



Go to the race today Jaz?  

Repeat after me, HRT, HRT, HRT, HRT.......

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (3/3/07)

My first car has faded from memory - lol...

My favourite car by far was my LHD, 4WD, Ferrari red, Lancia Intergralle rally car - at the time, it was the quickest car on the road & i cried when I sold it to emigrate here. 
Now drive a 5.7L HSV Senator - nice car, but no where near the fun of the Lancia.

Cheers Ross


----------



## oldbugman (3/3/07)

Company Car - VZ Crewman

Bike - Suzuki TLR1000


----------



## bonj (4/3/07)

First car: 1963 Volkswagen Beetle (still have it (unregistered))
Current car: 2006 Ford Focus hatch

Coolest car depends on you point of view. The Beetle was a cool car to drive, but it broke down alot. Though not technically my car, I used to drive a LHD '77 MGB (It was my dad's), which was very cool... except with the top up in the hot Texan sun...


----------



## jkeysers (20/3/07)

First up when I was 18 I had a 1978 HZ premier. It was a 4.2L with nice fat chromies and a big exhaust. It looked and sounded good but really didn't go that well. It took me all of 5 days to crash that, but I haven;t crashed since (touch wood).

Later on i had a HSV enhanced VN Calais which was pretty nice. 5.0L was OK for its time. Would be left for dead now.

Now it a VS Berlina, dumped with mags. Pretty much stock, just looks nice.


----------



## bonj (20/3/07)

i_like_chicken said:


> It took me all of 5 days to crash that



Bugger. I went to high school with a guy in Werribee that did the same thing. I think that was an HZ too. Or something very similar (HJ?). It could be you... what would be the odds!?! (class of 1995).


----------



## jkeysers (21/3/07)

No, it wasn't me. I graduated in 2000. I'm only 25 at the moment. Must be something about a Kingswood that makes them susceptible to crashing. haha. Probly had more to do with the fact that I was driving like a maniac at the time.

Still, I fixed her up and we spent a few more years together happily beofre I sold it to some poor sucker. Man that thing leaked/burned some oil.


----------



## capretta (21/3/07)

i_like_chicken said:


> Still, I fixed her up and we spent a few more years together happily beofre I sold it to some poor sucker. Man that thing leaked/burned some oil.


 mm, but what a car to work on! many years ago i did my first headgasket on a kingy with my mate. you could pretty much stand in the engine bay. we were sinkin beers before 2pm.  
Gave me a false sense of mechanical knowledge unfortunately and when my parents 96 telstar blew a headgasket a few months later i volunteered.. 15 or so hours later and it was back together, but i'll always wonder where those 3 spare bolts were from :blink:


----------



## bonj (21/3/07)

capretta said:


> you could pretty much stand in the engine bay.


Unlike a beetle... but with the beetle it's just as easy to pull the engine out to work on it. I went to replace the head gaskets on my '63 Beetle, when I had to replace a piston, and there wasn't any head gaskets on it.... 


> but i'll always wonder where those 3 spare bolts were from :blink:


If you don't have bolts left over, you're not doing it right! It's when you run out, that you've got a problem. :blink:


----------



## capretta (21/3/07)

Bonj said:


> If you don't have bolts left over, you're not doing it right! It's when you run out, that you've got a problem. :blink:


 heh heh... nice  too true. they have safety tolerances engineered in for the idiot factor, who am i to leave the envelope un-pushed!!


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I hate Morry Utes that have been turned into tray backs sorry, but I cant F&^$G stand them :angry: :angry:
> 
> Bit like Hyundies with body kits.... h34r:



I kinda agree with the Hyudnies, any extra plastic doesn't make em go faster or look better.


----------



## Steve (23/3/07)

First car in england: Fluro grean Talbot Sunbeam, had to sell it to pay Thatchers (Bitch) Poll Tax
First car in Australia: HQ Holden Station wagon V8. The love of my life. 13 years of pure, no fuss motoring. Sold to a feral who stripped it for the engine (arsehole)
Second car in Australia: 3 years ago, Holden VT SS V8 commodore 5.7litre. This is now the wifes car as we now have two little boys and I have to drive her honda civic with only 4 bloody cylinders!!!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PostModern (23/3/07)

My first car was a '72 Celica

Then (in order):
78 Datsun 200B SSS (coupe)
84(??) Datsun Stanza SSS
67 Beetle Convertible
69 Mercedes Benz 280S
91 Nissan Maxima
94 Mitsubishi Delica (L400 Starwagon meets turbo-diesel Pajero)

Coolest is a toss up between the elegance and smoothness of the Benz or the sheer gaudiness of the fat-fendered Beetle with Stan Pobjoy 1640cc with hotdog muffler (could hear her coming from 2 miles away).
I've had other cars come and go, some of them were even registered.


----------



## oldbugman (23/3/07)

PostModern said:


> My first car was a '72 Celica



I had a 77 RA28 with a 6 cyl twin turbo in it. god it was fun till the rain came down.


----------



## sinkas (23/3/07)

1st :1969 MAzda 1200 with Rotary engine fitted

Current: Renualt Scenic and NSU Ro80 (doubt that will mean much to anyone)

Coolest?: Either the NSU, or a Mazda RX2, with around 500HP on tap, horrendously quick, and has made most other cars I've driven, seem hoplessly slow ever since.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (23/3/07)

My first car was a silver 1984 Nissan Bluebird. It was the fastest car in the world at the time. 
Did awesome doughnuts out the back of the block. 
Pulled GXL's out of the bogs. 
Picked up chicks (without me in it). 
Had a bike rack on the back. 
Blue synthetic seat covers. 
Hole in the Muffler.
Awesome.

Now I just drive a 2005 Triton, its okay.


----------



## glenos (24/3/07)

sinkas said:


> 1st :1969 MAzda 1200 with Rotary engine fitted
> 
> Current: Renualt Scenic and NSU Ro80 (doubt that will mean much to anyone)
> 
> Coolest?: Either the NSU, or a Mazda RX2, with around 500HP on tap, horrendously quick, and has made most other cars I've driven, seem hoplessly slow ever since.



Wow, a NSU, twin rotary!


Actually I googled it to look smart


----------



## Tony (13/1/11)

digging up an old thread.

I am selling my Ute and just bought this 

WRX Premium. Leather, Electric sunroof, Satnav/DVD......... and God damn it goes 

Love it!

Crappy pics but i will take some better ones when i get a chance.


----------



## Ronin (13/1/11)

Tony said:


> digging up an old thread.
> 
> I am selling my Ute and just bought this
> 
> ...



Fun cars, especially when its wet.

I drive a turbocharged liberty wagon...going to cry when I sell it.


----------



## WitWonder (13/1/11)

Tony said:


> digging up an old thread.
> 
> I am selling my Ute and just bought this
> 
> ...



Nice Tony, but I prefer mine


----------



## Barry (14/1/11)

Very nice Tony but how are you going to pick up a fridge with it?


----------



## Fourstar (14/1/11)

WitWonder said:


> Nice Tony, but I prefer mine
> 
> View attachment 43291



Ralliart yes?

Sure beats my ES Sportback Lancer! 

Wish i didnt have to sell my Magna TJ VRX but when the tranny is farqed and the cost of a replacement outweighs the price of the car itself... its time for a trade in. Thankfully the dealership didnt check under the hood. I was blessed that day! :lol:


----------



## raven19 (14/1/11)

First car - 78 UC Torana... and what a piece of junk it was! Pricely sum of $800, I spent about as much time in it getting towed than actually driving it. Sold it for $850 with a blown motor a year or so later, but the body was a lot straighter by then!

Now I mainly ride my pushbike, or the R6.

Plus I have an old Nissan Nugget 1 tonner ute that collects more dust than km's...

Edit - one day I will have a 2 door 1966 XP falcon... one day...


----------



## RobW (14/1/11)

Learned to drive in Mum's '60 Mini.

First car was a '69 Ford Capri then moved up to a '71 3 litre GT.

That was a fun car. Now have a Fairmont.


----------



## fraser_john (14/1/11)

First was a '65 Morris Minor, Brittish Racing Green, tinted windows, lowered and mags. Looked pretty cool and I only paid $300 for it, engine was in parts in the boot, but it made for a good learning experience.

Coolest, my wife had a 2000 Camaro when I first met her in the US. It was the Chevrolet dealership owners personal car till he got divorced, had the Corvette LT1 motor, 6 speed manual gearbox, very fast cool car. I quickly called it my own car  Bummed we had to sell it.


----------



## JestersDarts (14/1/11)

1st car - *'86 Toyota corona*. Suprisingly great fun! RWD, 2.4L EFI in a tiny tin box... plenty of fun until it was STOLEN and everything stripped out of it. They even pulled the RM Williams sticker off the back window! Was the only car i'd had insured for theft too..
so, then it was:
*Holden HX Ute* what a bewdy!
*Ford Spectron Van* named: van morrison. Bought for $400 on ebay - Painted it bright red, drove it to Melbourne and cracked the head, fixed, sold for $2500.. I hope its still out there.. so much fun.
*VS Statesman*.. Its a long story, but I lost over $2000 on the sale of this one. I hope the asshole that ripped me off got what was coming to him. Prick.
*TF Gemini* bought from a guy down the street. 2L engine and a ridiculous sports exhaust. Blew smoke like a diesel tractor. It felt like driving a go kart.
*'87 Toyota 4Runner* Named: Fifi. I loved this car! By far my favourite. Had a fibreglass roof that you could take off with the help of a mate. Fifi would run topless as often as possible. Loved it to bits. Sold a couple of months ago due to her falling apart and I couldnt afford the repairs so it was a situation of sell now, or watch her disintegrate around me.. sad day.

Now I have a *VR commodore wagon*. boring, but it has aircon and keeps the water off my head


----------



## Munut (14/1/11)

1st car was a 87 2.4L diesel 2x4 hilux. Took some abuse that little ute and kept on trucking




2nd and still current a 02 Holden Rodeo (Isuzu) 3L turbo diesel 4x4. These are much tougher than people give credit and excelent for beach work and pulling around the bike.


----------



## Tony (14/1/11)

WitWonder said:


> Nice Tony, but I prefer mine
> 
> View attachment 43291



mmmmmm i looked at the lancers but i just couldnt like the look of them. They are nice cars....... dont get me wrong, but i prefered the WRX..... and the sound it makes 

I looked at the Mazda MPS but torque steer was an issue, lots of power and only front wheel drive, they have had to electronicly limit the torque in first gear to try and cure it....... result - Slower = FAIL!

Also looked at the VW Golf (was too small) and the XR5 turbo but it was a ford (im a holden boy), and the styling was a tad dated. They just look like a ford focus 

Im vary VERY happy with it. Driving my old V8 VS Ute..... every second person in a newer SS, XR6 or 8 etc wanted to run you and im no street racer....... if in safe suroundings where noone else was at risk.... i could keep up but never really had a hope.

NOW....... well  seems people have a bit of respect for that whale shark like mouth on the bonet! Come up behind, linger at 60 in the 60 zone heading into 100 on the highway...... XR8 in front.....looks in the mirrors, and nope... put put put, waits for me to pass then speeds up behind me. Wont even have a go 




Barry said:


> Very nice Tony but how are you going to pick up a fridge with it?



Borrow my mum and dads 4WD and trailer 

I will miss my ute sooooooooooooooo much though. It has been such a wonderfull vehicle for the last 11 or 12 years, and still is.

Its part of me now and its gunna hurt to sell it.


----------



## barls (14/1/11)

one and only car, its just had a few incarnations.
1st incarnation: stock 1972 sbug with 1600 big bore kit.
2nd incarnation: after i wrote the other one off, i acquired a new body and rebuilt him the way i wanted. red, mean and speaking softly with a big stick
custom interior with a 2L t4 motor with a mild cam. now has had the exhaust done and dellortos
this thing will cruise all day at 110km/h. i wouldnt trade it for the world


----------



## browndog (14/1/11)

In my youth I owned one of these,




No the last of the inteceptors, but a genuine black XB GT coupe. 

When I got older I had one of these,




But had to sell it when I got married.

Now I have a 7 seat Captiva that is probably more thirst than both.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (15/1/11)

browndog said:


> In my youth I owned one of these,
> 
> View attachment 43317
> 
> ...



Im a holden boy but Black XB coupe's make me a tad weak at the knees  

Captiva..... rode in a couple....... Shit car!


----------



## WitWonder (15/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> Ralliart yes?



Um it's an Evo, dude  



Tony said:


> mmmmmm i looked at the lancers but i just couldnt like the look of them. They are nice cars....... dont get me wrong, but i prefered the WRX..... and the sound it makes



Yes the boxer engine makes a great sound but beauty is in the eye of the beholder  And please, it's not a "lancer" in the same way your wrx is not an "impreza"


----------



## Zizzle (15/1/11)

Curse this thread reminding me that I haven't played with my go cart for nearly a year.

I think I will put a 4EFTE in it when I get back to Aus... like all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## matr (15/1/11)

1st car was a HR Prem. Awesome even with no AC
2nd was an EA Falcon 
3rd was a VN HSV 8plus. My favouite until some non reflectives decided they liked it more than me. The high speed chase through Perth was the first news story on every channel that night.
4th Hilux dual cab
5th Mazda MX6 kindly given to me by the inlaws. Still have it parked in the garage. It's my oversized gokart
6th Ford G6 50th Ann. Work car so another freeby. Not really a Ford lover but these are better than the previous models.


Cheers, Mat.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (15/1/11)

These were 2 of my favourites. Not mine in the photos, just some photos I found on the web.
The Imp (same colour, but mine had a white roof) had few mods to the motor and suspension and would shit all over most Minis. Rear wheel drive was a bonus as well.
The Capri (same colour as photo) sadly got written off when a power pole jumped out in front of me after a day on the booze at the car races in my late teens . Broke the concrete pole and was still drivable, but wasnt worth fixing.

Went through a few different holdens after them, but now I havent owned a car for about 15 years now, just company cars.


----------



## DennisKing (16/1/11)

First car - 1968 Triumph Herald
Present car bought last week 2008 Ford Focus titanium


----------



## brettprevans (16/1/11)

JestersDarts said:


> 1st car - *'86 Toyota corona*. Suprisingly great fun! RWD, 2.4L EFI in a tiny tin box...


Yeah baby my first car was the 82l corona manual rwd. Replaced just about everything under the hood incl the engine and it went like the clappers. Then some bastard hit me and wrote it off and busted the audio gear that was in the boot (10disk cd stacker and 12sub. 

So Bought the ltd edition 84? Corona and transferred all the engine gear over to the new one. Awsome cars

Sold that when my parents were selling their 1990 Toyota wide body camry station wagon. It had done less than 10,000 km a year. Great car. Smooth ride, lots of room, cheap to run and service. When I got married we only needed one car and the missus won and got to keep her Mazda 323. Sucky decision

Then got rid of the Mazda when the kids came and bought a 2006 RAV 4. Classic Toyota. Does the job. Reliable cheap to run and service, lots of room etc. 

My other car for the last 3yrs is a motorbike.


----------



## seemax (16/1/11)

1st car - Corona 1982? with the Holden Starfire engine - rusted out before it died , then to a Holden Astra 1988 

Then I started working with the blue oval and have since leased every model available except the Transit ... currently its a "have this cheap we cant sell them" Focus hatch. My favourite would be the latest Fiesta... I will have the Econetic version in a few weeks.

Rode bikes for many years also .... GPX250, then CBR1000, then Aprilia Pegaso 650 ... then I got married and had kids


----------



## Peteoz77 (16/1/11)

First car was 1 1968 Mercury Cyclone. I owned a LOT of cars when I lived in USA. I had Cadillacs, Huge 4X4's, A dodge RAM 4X4, etc.. maybe two dozen or so, but the best was a 1970 Camaro that I built a 425hp small block for. Since I moved here I have had a few more cars, including an MX5, an MGF, a Triton, and right now I have a 2001 Audi A4 Quattro.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/11)

First car, a 1971 HG *ingswoo* Station Wagon in Telecom (i.e. babyshit) beige.






The "K" and the "d" had fallen off the badge on the side. Asthmatic 2.6 lt straight six, clunky 3 on the tree gearbox, bench seats, but god, I loved my first car in a way only young men growing up in outer south-eastern suburbs can understand.

Favourite car was probably the HZ Statesman SL/E






You didn't drive this beast so much as just point the tiller in the general direction you wanted to go just like the QEII. The 5 lt V8 sounded mean, and it used to go pretty well considering the bulk it had to haul. Selling this was a very, very sad day.

Nowadays, I've been to forced into a bog-standard, family-compliant, Commondore


----------



## Fourstar (16/1/11)

WitWonder said:


> Um it's an Evo, dude
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the boxer engine makes a great sound but beauty is in the eye of the beholder  And please, it's not a "lancer" in the same way your wrx is not an "impreza"




Evo, niiice. been seing alot of the Ralliarts on the roads as well. they seem to be a big seller and look almost identical on the nose/bonnet propfile. (hence my Q.) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/11)

My first car in the UK was a Berkeley three wheeler, identical to this one:
You could drive them on a motor bike licence. They are now changing hands for up to $7000    

Engine was an excelsior talsiman twin two stroke - favourite mod was to drop in a big motorbike engine (Triumph ?????) and then they would go like a mini cooper.


----------



## komodo (17/1/11)

First car was a HT Belmont ute. Started a resto on it and then binned it - way too much tin worm.
Next car was a HQ Belmont ute. Spent years stripping ever nut and bolt and last bit of paint off it in my teens between getting trash bagged and school. It now sits on the shelf in the storage area here at work in undercoat after being sand blasted. One day it'll get a big block chev dumped in it just cause I can. Been collecting parts. Just a matter of getting A into G
Then cause the 'Q wasnt going to be finished in time for me to drive whn I got my P's I bought a VL station wagon. SL factory turbo, 5 speed manual sitting stock height. Looked like shit went like stink. Got done by officer radar eyes for approximately 120-130 in an 80 zone. I was pretty chuffed with that because when I saw the cop and slammed on the skids I remember watching the speedo go back down past 180! 
Then I was driving around in a 1986 rangie that I stuck on its lid - it was dads car and I did it on dads birthday - happy birthday dad. I remember walking out through the windscreen and thinking "how the hell did I get out". Had a 283 Chev in it and typical rangie floated all over the road - which is partially the reason why it ended on its lid. The other part was due to me going too fast (I had a heavy right foot in my younger days)
Then it was two feet and a heart beat hauling my arse around for nearly 18 months. after the incident in the VL eventually caught upto me and the courts took my licence.
Then it was back into another rangie till I bought my own car (yep dad was stupid enough to let me drive another of his cars)
Then it was an 86 (from memory) mazda 626 coupe. Man that car was a shit box that guzzled fuel - but also one of my favorite cars.
Then I got company cars D22 navara tray back
Then an MG ZT-T 190+
and now I drive an '01 GU series II 4.2TD rolling along on 33" Mickey T MTZ's building it up for touring. So far its hauled mine and my missus bums around most of victoria, across SA, along the coast of southen WA from perth down and up the west coast of tassie as well as a number of weekend trips wheeling and getting the old bus dirty.
Next I want a VE sports wagon for the missus... We'll have to wait and see what my next car allowance is though...


----------



## browndog (17/1/11)

BribieG said:


> My first car in the UK was a Berkeley three wheeler, identical to this one:
> You could drive them on a motor bike licence. They are now changing hands for up to $7000
> 
> Engine was an excelsior talsiman twin two stroke - favourite mod was to drop in a big motorbike engine (Triumph ?????) and then they would go like a mini cooper.




Jeremy Clarkson drove a three wheeler on Top gear one night and kept rolling it, it was the funniest thing I'd seen in ages.


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/11)

browndog said:


> Jeremy Clarkson drove a three wheeler on Top gear one night and kept rolling it, it was the funniest thing I'd seen in ages.



It was probably a , which were inherently unstable as the single wheel on the front was the steering wheel as well. The Berkeley rear single wheel was just a trailing wheel.


----------



## joshuahardie (18/1/11)

Some nice cars there.
Love the wrx Tony.

I have a forester turbo, that I don't have photos of, and I used to have a supercharged mini, which I loved, and still love. If it wasn't such an unreliable car id have one again in a heartbeat. 

Huge amounts of fun. I can't imagine not owning a car with forced induction. I am hooked.

Sadly money gets spent on houses and kids these days rather than fun stuff like cars, and road trips.


----------



## MVZOOM (2/2/11)

Mmmm.

First was a Datsun Sunny 120Y (boxy 120Y, not the curvey one). Sold that to a wrecker after I - well, learned to drive in it!

Then a 74 Ford Capri - very similar to Gregor's, but a 6cyl w/ 5spd Supra box / massive Holley 600 carb. Sold that before I came to AUS and it was written off 4 weeks later. Apparently it was faster than the brakes allowed..

Then had a Kermet Green Gemini 3spd auto when I got to Oz. Unbelievably bad car.

Then a KH Laser hatch, with the S pack - had twin carbs. Good car, but rusted so bad that I could reach up into the hatch area through the wheel well!

Bought an '88 ST182 Celica after that. Did some suspension work and that thing was great. Lovely engine (3SGT-E) and one of the best handling FWD cars I've driven.

Sold that and bought a '97 NA BRG MX5. Drove that and mod'ed it quite a bit. Sold that a few years back - actually found it on the web a couple of weeks back - pics as per attached thread, posted by the new owner: http://mx5cartalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?...es&start=15

Now I have a GC WRX wagon. I like it, few mods but nothing too obnoxious!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Phoney (3/2/11)

2000 Mitsubishi Delica. Ive converted it into a camper and can and have taken it anywhere and everywhere!

This was 2 weeks ago in Snowy River National Park, Victoria.






Here's a good feature. In the back there's a slide-out fridge, that fits a 9L corny keg as well as plenty of food.







Does _your _car have cold beer on tap?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/11)

I dont have a car ATM.... well I do have a restored MM1000 ute in the shed  but that is another story

I have realised after reading this that I have not had my own car for over 10 years... havnt bought a car for about 15 years...

Always had work vehicles.


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/2/11)

VE SS





We took delivery of this in September '08, and it's only just clocked 20 000km. 

RA Rodeo. 





This cops most of the k's.


----------

